# Stewart golf push trolley - umbrella holder is a joke



## MarkGSnape (Jan 3, 2014)

I recently bought a Stewart Push Trolley and am sufficiently incensed by the attitude of the Customer Service people at Stewart and the garbage quality of the umbrella holder that I have decided to post online!

the first time I put my umbrella in the umbrella holder on my trolley was a relatively calm day and I moved the trolley 2 yards over a curb in the car park at my club.  The holder snapped!  I emailed Stewart and was astonished at their response "the umbrella holder is just there for putting your umbrella while you play a shot, it is not to be used whilst moving the trolley.  The damage to your umbrella holder is not covered under warranty and therefore a replacement will cost Â£15".
Stewart beleive that players should e holding their brolley in their hands on the course - whilst I can understand why Stewart would have this approach for their very expensive remote control motorised trolley, I am intrigued as to how I am supposed to push a non motorised trolley along whilst also holding the brolley - I only have 2 hands.  Te design of the umbrella holder is flimsy, cheap and an obvious mistake when compared to every other push trolley.  I previously had a Clikgear trolley and this had a very robust brolley holder.
i would not have bought the Stewart trolley had I known about their crap design and even worse customer service.  If you are thinking about it, think again.


----------



## car.crash (Jan 3, 2014)

You got rid of a clicgear for a stewart :/


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a motocaddy and the umbrella holder is great ... except my umbrella doesn't have a round handle (posh odyssey one with shaped handle) and so doesn't sit in it properly


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2014)

When Fragger got his Z3 he swapped his PK brolly holder for the Stewart one and gave it to me.
I used it for about 2 minutes - it's made of the same material Fundy's made of....


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 3, 2014)

Ouch. Sorry to hear about that. Did you keep the clic gear?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 3, 2014)

Imurg said:



			When Fragger got his Z3 he swapped his PK brolly holder for the Stewart one and ave it to me.
I used it for about 2 minutes - it's made of the same material Fundy's made of....
		
Click to expand...

that cracked me up.... reply of the year already :thup:


----------



## big_eck (Jan 4, 2014)

i bought a stewart push trolley as well and didnt even bother putting the brolly holder on because i did notice it said its only for taking a shot and if you want the proper brolly holder send us some money and we can give you a real one. seems a bit nuts considering its a Â£180 push trolley! should have all the bells and whistles!

but got to admit its a nice looking piece of kit


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2014)

Got the Stewart and love it, but will not have the brolly in the holder full time..... On any trolley


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2014)

As imurg said earlier, I used my old Powakaddy one as it is much sturdier

used it several times in decent winds, so happy to recommend

Shame that the Stewart version doesnt live up to the reputation and quality of its other products and maybe they should be doing something about it


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2014)

How does the PK one afix?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2014)

it screws into the side of the handle

I can put up a pic later if that helps


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			it screws into the side of the handle

I can put up a pic later if that helps
		
Click to expand...

I have a Z3 too and have already broken 1 brolly holder. A pic would be great.


----------



## London mike 61 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got a click gear trolley and I love it, although the brolly holder is brilliant I wouldn't recommend using the flimsy clip on the handle  to retain the holder when not in use . Mine fell off so many times that I keep it in the bag now.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have had a search tonight and Stewart has a larger Umbrella holder to fit the Z Series trolleys which is a lot more study than the one supplied with the trolley.

Should have been this sturdy as standard IMO but I've ordered one from Snainton Golf for Â£20, although it's marked as not being available till the end of Jan.  Will resolve the only issue I have with an otherwise excellent trolley.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2014)

Ger, can you post an image or link to the new unit, mine seems very robust so im wondering if there was a revised design?


----------



## ger147 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Ger, can you post an image or link to the new unit, mine seems very robust so im wondering if there was a revised design?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/9258/stewart-golf-z-series-large-umbrella-holder-2013


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2014)

Definitely an upgrade part....


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm very much a supporter of Stewart Golf, especially the Z3, but have to concur about the brolly holder being a weak link in an otherwise fine piece of kit.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2014)

Well I've used the trolley twice, not in wind and not using the brolly holders, and it's crapped itself.  Gonna drop Stewart a email as I can't believe the brolly holder broke given it had not been used,,,, ever!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Ger, can you post an image or link to the new unit, mine seems very robust so im wondering if there was a revised design?
		
Click to expand...

You won't need it where your going.:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			You won't need it where your going.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


I'll need it for shade! :funk:


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 25, 2014)

Same happened to me. I've had the trolley about a year but only used a few times. The brolly holder was used for the second time a couple of weeks back and snapped. They did used to have the upgraded version on the website but it's no longer listed. Must have sold out because of people ordering due to the standard one snapping.


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting link below;

http://stewartgolf.helpserve.com/Knowledgebase/Article/View/14/0/z3-push-umbrella-holder


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I spoke to Stewart about my issues last week and linked this thread to show it wasn't one a one off, they offered a half price upgrade to the newer style or if I wanted to wait a straight replacement for the standard unit.

The upgrade part isn't on their web site as they are awaiting another delivery of the upgraded model.  Once its in stock it will be back online, looking forward to getting the upgrade part.

Big thumbs up to Stewart, with the way they have dealt with this it would be rude not to treat myself to a few other accessories while I'm ordering.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 31, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Well I spoke to Stewart about my issues last week and linked this thread to show it wasn't one a one off, they offered a half price upgrade to the newer style or if I wanted to wait a straight replacement for the standard unit.

The upgrade part isn't on their web site as they are awaiting another delivery of the upgraded model.  Once its in stock it will be back online, looking forward to getting the upgrade part.

Big thumbs up to Stewart, with the way they have dealt with this it would be rude not to treat myself to a few other accessories while I'm ordering.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised stewart are still selling the rubbish brolly holder. A lot of people at the club had the same issue and our pro spoke to Stewart and they replaced them all with a much better version, with a metal thread rather than the cheap plastic one they supplied them with. Not had an issue since then.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2014)

How can Stewart golf say its only for playing your shot . Most golfers use a brolly to protect the clubs from rain NO golfer I know holds a brolly while swinging ! It sounds like they have made loads of crap ones and want to get rid of them . I want a brolly holder to hold my brolly all the way round the course not just when I play a shot.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks to this thread, I spoke to Stewart Golf, and they are sending me a new holder to replace the one that broke first time I used it. As I normally carry I had forgotten all about the holder breaking, but the lady I spoke to was very helpful and promised to put in the post to me. 

No excuses now for not playing in the rain.:mmm:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2014)

richart said:



			No excuses now for not playing in the rain.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

unless the course is closed


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			unless the course is closed 

Click to expand...

 We don't close, well not so far this year.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 1, 2014)

z3 on ebay for Â£99... tempted


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			z3 on ebay for Â£99... tempted 

Click to expand...

Fantastic trolley gibbo - I snagged a bargain at Â£140 new boxed unopened but they don't come up often


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Thanks to this thread, I spoke to Stewart Golf, and they are sending me a new holder to replace the one that broke first time I used it. As I normally carry I had forgotten all about the holder breaking, but the lady I spoke to was very helpful and promised to put in the post to me. 

No excuses now for not playing in the rain.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Rich what brolly holder are they sending,  I spoke to the  today and apparently the company that was going to be making the new ones have gone bust, thus meaning I won't have a replacement brolly holder under March,..... Which I'm not overly happy with as the dryer weather will be here by then and the brolly holder will be surplus to requirements.

Not cool


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Rich what brolly holder are they sending,  I spoke to the  today and apparently the company that was going to be making the new ones have gone bust, thus meaning I won't have a replacement brolly holder under March,..... Which I'm not overly happy with as the dryer weather will be here by then and the brolly holder will be surplus to requirements.

Not cool
		
Click to expand...

Mine arrived today, and is fitted. :thup:I have a Z3 but they sent me one for F1 Lithium and X Series. I rang them, but they explained that the new bit that holds the brolley can be unscrewed and attached to the old bit that goes on the handle. Must admit I doubted this, but after digging out the broken plastic from the screw hole it works.:thup: Hope this makes some sense.


----------

